# Male/Female Chirping



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Guys

I've been watching this forum for a few months now for helpfull advice (some of you might remember my first posts a while back about my last Cockatiel Charlie). 

Anyway, I brought a new Cockatiel 2 months ago who I named Trev, who was apparently 3 months old when I got him (so in the region of 5 months old now I guess), he's been a wonderfull pet so far, friendly and happy, spending more time out the cage then in it, really looks like I've got a great pet here (though he's still a bit reluctant to go anywhere near fingers, though im trying to train him out of that with treats).

Anyway im starting to think he might actually be a she, most of the chirping so far appears to be either a high pitched ear piecing chirp or or one which is generally one tone, am I right in thinking this is mainly a female trait whereas a male would do a different range of tones ?, appreciate he/she's probably still a bit young to be telling for certain, but so far he shows no sign of being able to play a tune.

Another question while im at it - how often on average would you say their nails need a trim ?, im looking at getting Trev done by the Vet soon (not confident or experienced enough to do it myself), as when he sits on me, he gets them caught in my shirt, just suprised he needs it so soon, but I guess it's a learning curve.

Edit: I know most like to be able to see a pic to be able to try and tell the sex, I'll try and post one at the weekend when I get round to it.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

females are usually more quieter than males, when females whistle, it sounds more like a chirp than a whistle.
if you look at your cockatiel, you can sometimes tell because females just kinda look more femine. : )
did you get Trev off a breeder or from the petstore?
maybe you could ask them?
you know the nails are too long if you can feel them digging in 
to you when your cockatiel is on you, though they could be too long if they stick in your clothes.
if you got Trev from a petshop, they might'nt of cut his/her nails.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Though mostly chirping is a female trait, some males don't display their sexual traits until later in life.

A picture would be good..but you can also try the wingspot sexing. 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307

If his nails are getting caught on fabric then it definitely is time for a trim. A vet can do that for you, or you can try using this guide: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32063 

Good luck.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It does sound like female chirping to me, but some males are late bloomers (my Fuzzy didn't start singing til he was 8 months old.)

I don't have to trim my bird's nails as they have multiple perches in their cage that they trim their nails on. I would say nail trimming varies from bird to bird and you should get it done at your discretion.


----------



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, Yes Trev is from a pet store, I asked the assistant when I got him/her, but she didn't seem to know either, im about 70% sure she's female now given how the chirps/whistles are different to Charlie who was definetly male.

I'll attach a pic to this thread at the weekend when I can lay my hands on a camera.


----------



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Forgot to add, he/she has the spots/markings on the underside of the tail that young/females have but has just started malting the last week or so, so should know soon enough if they are staying or not.


----------



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a pic of Trev I took at the weekend, apologies if it's oversized, but I have no idea how to reduce it's size without losing the quality.

As stated earlier, his/her behaviour has me leaning towards it being a female, he/she's in the middle of a molt currently so unsure if the tail markings are staying or not yet, when it sits on my shoulder, often it will bow it's head, wanting me to scratch it's neck if that's any help (having to do it arkwardly with my cheek until he/she trusts my fingers a bit more!).

PS - he's booked into the Vet's tomorrow for nail clipping


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a boy that mostly chirps, and only occasionally whistles. I've yet to hear him sing. He also talks, though, and one day he whistled a pretty elaborate tune out of the blue (which he's never done again). Trev is still rather young so perhaps only time will tell!


----------

